# No family doctor



## BeornsBees8 (28 Jul 2016)

Hey there, I have my medical/interview coming up in a few weeks and I have a question. I have not seen a doctor since I was about 8 years old (28 now) and that was in a different province than where I live now. So what I am wondering, is if for some reason the medical examiner requests medical records from me, how am I supposed to obtain them?


----------



## mariomike (28 Jul 2016)

BeornsBees8 said:
			
		

> Hey there, I have my medical/interview coming up in a few weeks and I have a question. I have not seen a doctor since I was about 8 years old (28 now) and that was in a different province than where I live now. So what I am wondering, is if for some reason the medical examiner requests medical records from me, how am I supposed to obtain them?



This may help,

My Doctor Retired- Could I Use a Walk-in Clinic For My Medical?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/57814.0;nowap

See also,

No family doctor  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123686/post-1447093/topicseen.html#new


----------



## Loachman (29 Jul 2016)

BeornsBees8 said:
			
		

> Hey there, I have my medical/interview coming up in a few weeks and I have a question. I have not seen a doctor since I was about 8 years old (28 now) and that was in a different province than where I live now. So what I am wondering, is if for some reason the medical examiner requests medical records from me, how am I supposed to obtain them?



Once shalt thou make thy post, and in one forum only, BeornsBees8. Not twice in two fora, lest thou irritate thy DS. Multiple identical, or close-enough, posts is considered to be spamming.

I have merged thy two threads, and eliminated one of thy identical posts. Harmony hath been restored.

I welcome thee to Army.ca


----------



## bscriber (29 Jul 2016)

Good morrow Loachman,

Thy post has brought great mirth upon thy spirit this fair morn.  I thank thee for the laugh!


----------



## DAA (29 Jul 2016)

BeornsBees8 said:
			
		

> Hey there, I have my medical/interview coming up in a few weeks and I have a question. I have not seen a doctor since I was about 8 years old (28 now) and that was in a different province than where I live now. So what I am wondering, is if for some reason the medical examiner requests medical records from me, how am I supposed to obtain them?



They won't be asking you for your civilian Medical Records.  You will complete a Medical Questionnaire and undergo a very basic medical exam.  Upon completion of the exam, a CAF Health Care Professional will go over the questionnaire with you to review your answers.  If by some chance they require additional medical information, you will be provided with the necessary forms to be completed by your family doctor or equivalent, which you must then return to your CFRC.   It's a pretty simple process and nothing to be overly concerned with.


----------



## BeornsBees8 (29 Jul 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> They won't be asking you for your civilian Medical Records.  You will complete a Medical Questionnaire and undergo a very basic medical exam.  Upon completion of the exam, a CAF Health Care Professional will go over the questionnaire with you to review your answers.  If by some chance they require additional medical information, you will be provided with the necessary forms to be completed by your family doctor or equivalent, which you must then return to your CFRC.   It's a pretty simple process and nothing to be overly concerned with.



That is very helpful advice, thank you!


----------

